# Stem maggots in Bermuda



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

When does everybody that get stem maggots start seeing them do they show up early in the year or late like army worms do. Around here central Arkansas the Amy worms will show up late August early september like clock work but as of now the extension service says the stem maggots really are not in our area but I got to wonder and figure they will show up here eventually as they seam to be growing in population. I am only asking because my last cutting last year and first cutting this year have been less the a 1/8 of the yeld I have been getting in years past and my soil test show that my ground it the best it has every been and the grass looks really good it’s just thinner. Just trying to make sure I am not missing anything or if it is something I can do to change.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Stem maggots will make it look frost bit. I have been starting to have them during the growth of the third cutting. They are worse than army worms because when you notice the damage it is really too late. All you can do is cut and start over. I have had them for years now. Get a sweep net and start checking early and spray as soon as you see them. They are controllable if detected early. Good luck !


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Henry,

They have showed up in Tifton now, but only recently. So you probably have another couple of weeks before they show up at your place.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

That’s what I am thinking. Hopefully I want have to spray until after I finish 2nd cutting. I did check yesterday and did not see any.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I know this is a little off the subject but, any word on how the consistant wet weather in Texas and LA might effect the army worm migration?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Haven't heard anything. Usually any flows from the South it seems to speed them up some getting here.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

broadriverhay said:


> Stem maggots will make it look frost bit. I have been starting to have them during the growth of the third cutting. They are worse than army worms because when you notice the damage it is really too late. All you can do is cut and start over. I have had them for years now. Get a sweep net and start checking early and spray as soon as you see them. They are controllable if detected early. Good luck !


When you do spray what are you going to spray with if you don't mind me asking? My yield is a lot lower also this year. I thought it was the potash? I have seen video on youtube about fertilization and they talk about the maggots. They eat the top of the stem, causing it not to grow any higher.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Here's link to a article. http://nwdistrict.ifas.ufl.edu/phag/files/2013/06/Biology-and-Management-of-Bermudagrass-Stem-Maggot.pdf


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@jettex. I don’t mind you asking anything. I don’t have to answer. Just kidding. LOL. I sprayed today following an early morning scouting. I had none on the 19th and then covered up today. I have never seen the numbers increase so rapidly. I sprayed 1.8 oz per acre of Baythroid. I know that will be the next question. I will probably spray again in 7 to 10 days. It just depends on weather and if I have a window to cut .


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sound like I need to buy a net just to make sure!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, sweep net is the best way to detect them early. Ordered mine from Forestry Suppliers.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> Oh yeah, sweep net is the best way to detect them early. Ordered mine from Forestry Suppliers.


Just got it ordered I give it a try in a few days when it comes in.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

After walking my field scouting for damage. I am going to spray after my next cut this week. I can see some damage to the grass.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

University of Georgia has some real good info on stem maggots. I attended their forage seminar last year . It was very informative. Georgia had them first so they are the best resource in my opinion.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Well got my net in today drove around field on ATV with net down in the grass and there were some grasshoppers and some nat looking bugs but nothing that looked like a stem maggots to me.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Stem maggot flies look like gnats.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> Stem maggot flies look like gnats.


Well crap. I googled a pic of the stem maggot and nothing I had in my net looked anything close to it so I was just thinking that they were just some kind of gnat way to small to really take a pic of which I know a stem magot also is very small. Who knows I guess I will take a better look and keep a eye out for damage


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

You will not see the maggots, they will be in the stem.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> You will not see the maggots, they will be in the stem.


Sorry. yea I knew that I should of said the fly.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

The stem maggot flies arrived in GA a little over a week ago. They are easy to kill with whatever cheap pyrethroid you can get in your area. Last year i used Kendo, this year it is Lambda. I have to spray 10 days after cut then another 10 days after that to make it to the next cut. If you are seeing damage its pretty much too late as there are no systemic methods to kill the buggers, just cut and start over. the sweep nets are good to let you know when they arrive for the season.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> @jettex. I don't mind you asking anything. I don't have to answer. Just kidding. LOL. I sprayed today following an early morning scouting. I had none on the 19th and then covered up today. I have never seen the numbers increase so rapidly. I sprayed 1.8 oz per acre of Baythroid. I know that will be the next question. I will probably spray again in 7 to 10 days. It just depends on weather and if I have a window to cut .


Broadriver where are you buying the Baythroid?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

swall01 said:


> The stem maggot flies arrived in GA a little over a week ago. They are easy to kill with whatever cheap pyrethroid you can get in your area. Last year i used Kendo, this year it is Lambda. I have to spray 10 days after cut then another 10 days after that to make it to the next cut. If you are seeing damage its pretty much too late as there are no systemic methods to kill the buggers, just cut and start over. the sweep nets are good to let you know when they arrive for the season.


swall01 How many oz/acre of the Lambda?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@ Troy Farmer. Meherrin Ag. in Ridge Spring SC


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> @ Troy Farmer. Meherrin Ag. in Ridge Spring SC


Thanks.


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

Spray about every two weeks and cut down for hay at the last possible moment to try and kill them in the stem before damage is done. Hard to time it just right due to weather but it's the plan.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Those bastards make me want to have all Bahia!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I found stem maggot damage in 6 to 8-inch tall bermudagrass intended for a second hay cutting. Since the very late, rain delayed first cutting yielded so well and almost filled the barn, I decided, after agonizing whether to spray, call the hay baler, or turn the cows on it, to do the latter about two weeks ago. The main reason for letting the cattle graze it was that no rain was predicted in the next two weeks, and that is still the case. Also, the commercial hay baler wouldn't want to come for one-third of a cutting, and the hay barn likely has sufficient hay in it to feed for two winters. Turns out that grazing the stem maggot infested grass was the best decision as the bermudagrass in their original pasture is quite short and very dry appearing.

The hot and very dry weather has caused another problem. My alfalfa on eight acres has thinned so as to not be economical to cut for hay. So last September, I seeded it to annual ryegrass, leaving the remaining alfalfa to continue growing. Heifers grazed it during the winter and cows were turned in on it in spring, after which I seeded it to a brown midrib sorghum sudangrass. The cows grazed this alfalfa sudangrass mix one time and the forage mix is now ready to graze again, but the sudangrass is showing late morning and afternoon wilt. I'm hesitant to turn the cows in on it for fear of prussic acid poisoning. Need rain...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

MScowman said:


> Those bastards make me want to have all Bahia!


I am doing exactly that on the hay ground. I have pretty much lost the 25 acres of Bermuda I planted in 2015.





  








20120701 200228




__
Tim/South


__
Sep 30, 2012




A new hay field I picked up this summer.






Maggots and Army Worms tag teamed it. Now I have a lot of Bahia from a neighbors field making a stand.

We still have good Bermuda pastures. I guess the cows eat the critters.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

Troy Farmer said:


> swall01 How many oz/acre of the Lambda?


sorry its been 2 months, just now saw this question. 3.5oz per acre


----------

